# American University in Kabul Under Attack



## tomahawk6 (24 Aug 2016)

Another relatively soft target under attack.

https://gma.yahoo.com/american-university-under-attack-kabul-152404330--abc-news-topstories.html

The American University of Afghanistan in Kabul is under assault, as security forces exchange gunfire with the attackers.

The number of students and professors inside are unknown, as is the identity of the attackers.

The U.S. State Department acknowledged reports of the attack on an official Twitter account.


----------

